

Why the private sector cannot help us with warantless wiretapping - dackmilliken

1.  They are in on it.<p>2.  This is systemic.<p>3.  The American public is largely unaffected.<p>I post because there is a growing consensus that people are affecting change by switching hosts or such.  The small gesture is good, but ultimately meaningless if systemic.<p>How can we combat this ultimate spectre!?
======
dackmilliken
I understand that this story is old news for those who pay attention.

The title was in reference to the number of companies coming out against this,
which is definitely great! But the large telcos and ISPs dominate the public
forum and ultimately our dissemination of this topic.

The only way I have been able to combat it thus far is... educate educate
educate. It seems to be the solution to all of our problems!

My name is now out there as a patriot, Hi NSA.

